# Sevcon controller Gen 4



## autopowerservices.fo (Jan 8, 2022)

sevcon controller Gen 4Showing error code 6 what is meaning


----------



## Robinrebuilds (Oct 14, 2021)

You need to ixxat to usb and a computer with license dvt software to troubleshoot this issue


----------



## autopowerservices.fo (Jan 8, 2022)

From where I can buy all thise software and usb


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

6 flashes could be a throttle issue, but as always with these without much context it's impossible to give any definitive advice - you have to explain where it's used, how it's setup, what happened, etc. Any Sevcon dealer can sell you the programming kit, but it will be like $800, and doesn't guarantee you will be able to fix the problem anyway.


----------



## Robinrebuilds (Oct 14, 2021)

I have an ixxat v1.5 usb to can compact for sale you can purchase licensed dvt software download online and email the the software distributor for borgwarnner license.


----------



## Robinrebuilds (Oct 14, 2021)

IFSP industrial flight systems is borgwarnner sevcon repair center in USA mail it in and they repair send back to you 2-3 business days. Or buy one on there site and get a core trade in credit for the broken sevcon controller.


----------



## electron1 (5 mo ago)

If you still haven't sloved this issue here is a table with meaning of flashes (LED on SEVCON housing)


----------

